# Changes to Mexican Immigration Law



## Coconutz (May 9, 2013)

The Mexican authorities recently announced a change in immigration laws with regards to assets held by expats and minimum monthly income requirements. A number of Mexican expat forums have been busy with members posting their concerns about whether they will need to move away from the country due to the new changes. 

Does anybody have any experience of the immigration law changes in Mexico? Can they be forced upon those already living there? Do they relate to new visitors only?

Some of the main changes include: –

Temporary resident

Proof of investment or bank accounts showing an average value of US$95,000 over the previous year
Proof of income for the previous six months from employment outside of Mexico or pension arrangement equating to $1950 per month
Proof of investment/participation in a Mexican company to the tune of $100,000

Permanent resident

Proof of investment/bank account information showing an average $95,000 over the previous year
Proof of employment income or pension income of at least $2400 per month

These are just a number of the changes being incorporated into current immigration regulations which are causing concern among the Mexican expat community. Do you have any experience of these changes? Do you have any concerns yourself?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Coconutz said:


> The Mexican authorities recently announced a change in immigration laws with regards to assets held by expats and minimum monthly income requirements. A number of Mexican expat forums have been busy with members posting their concerns about whether they will need to move away from the country due to the new changes.
> 
> Does anybody have any experience of the immigration law changes in Mexico? Can they be forced upon those already living there? Do they relate to new visitors only?
> 
> ...


These issues have been discussed extensively in this forum. A quick search will turn up numerous threads on this topic.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Those dollar amounts were close when the exchange rate was in our favor. It is now working against us, so those dollar amounts will be significantly higher as the exchange rate is now below 12:1 as the strength of the dollar falls against the peso.


----------

